# February 2016 - GRAND FICTION CHALLENGE!



## kilroy214 (Feb 1, 2016)

February 2016 - Grand Fiction Challenge

Click here for the workshop thread


*LITERARY MANEUVERS*​*​*


*To enter this competition, you must meet one of two requirements.*




Winner of at least one of the previous fiction LMs
Be a 5-Star Judge or higher whilst having judged at least one competition in the year of 2015


 Send your story to me via private message. Approximately 48 hours after you do so, I'll post it to the workshop thread anonymously. Within those 48 hours, you may send any change you wish to make. Once your story is posted by me, no changes will be made. You have until the very last minute of the competition to send your entry, but you can't make any changes after the competition ends. If at any point in the future you would like me to delete your story, just ask. If you're unable to reach me, ask my esteemed colleague Bishop. If he is not available, ask one of the other moderators on the site after notifying the proper authorities.

The prompt this year: *Dead by Dawn
*
You've got 1000 words at your disposal, choose them wisely.

 Your identity will be revealed upon release of the results.

Click here to message me

Click here to message Bishop



*The Judges*



*amsawtell*
*Cran*
*mrmustard615*
*bazz cargo*
*TKent*
*bookmasta*

 There'll be a fan vote (People's Choice Award) during the judging period. 


*The Prize*




[*=left]*First Place*

$125
 Year of FoWF
 1 print or digital copy of either Love Hurts or My Cruel Invention (print retail is $16.99 each).
 Medal
 Automatic qualification in 2017's competition, should there be one and if it works the same way.





[*=left]*Second Place*

$50
 Half a year of FoWF
 1 print or digital copy of either Love Hurts or My Cruel Invention (print retail is $16.99 each).



[*=left]*Third Place*

$25 
 Month of FoWF
 1 print or digital copy of either Love Hurts or My Cruel Invention (print retail is $16.99 each).



[*=left]*People's Choice Award*

$25
 1 print or digital copy of either Love Hurts or My Cruel Invention (print retail is $16.99 each).



 Winners will receive their prize via Paypal. Make one if you don't have one.



*The Rules*




*All forum rules apply.* Click here for the full list.
*No Poetry entries*
*Only one entry per member.*
*Don't press the Like, LOL or Thanks button on any entry in this thread until the competition is over.*
*The word limit is 1000 words not including the title.* If you go over, I won't post it. Microsoft Word and Google Drive are the standard for checking this. If your writing style is unique and the word count is wrong on either of those, you'll be fine.


*Any questions or concerns, PM me.
Or Bishop​*



*The competition closes on Sunday, the 14th of February at 11:59 PM, GMT.*
Click here for the current time


----------



## kilroy214 (Feb 3, 2016)

The coward's way out


----------



## kilroy214 (Feb 3, 2016)

Countdown to Oblivion


----------



## kilroy214 (Feb 6, 2016)

The Place


----------



## kilroy214 (Feb 8, 2016)

The Crossing


----------



## kilroy214 (Feb 9, 2016)

The Case of the Angry Wife
http://www.writingforums.com/thread...Grand-Fiction-Challenge?p=1960396#post1960396


----------



## kilroy214 (Feb 9, 2016)

Kimari's Heart
http://www.writingforums.com/thread...Grand-Fiction-Challenge?p=1960396#post1960396


----------



## kilroy214 (Feb 10, 2016)

Like Snuffing Out a Candle


----------



## kilroy214 (Feb 12, 2016)

Morning Glory


----------



## kilroy214 (Feb 14, 2016)

The Goat Farm

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...Grand-Fiction-Challenge?p=1960396#post1960396


----------



## kilroy214 (Feb 15, 2016)

Impossible Cat and the Skunk of Freedom
http://www.writingforums.com/thread...Grand-Fiction-Challenge?p=1960396#post1960396


----------



## kilroy214 (Feb 15, 2016)

Dead by Dawn
http://www.writingforums.com/thread...hallenge/page2?p=1966217&posted=1#post1966217


----------



## kilroy214 (Feb 15, 2016)

Desperate Times
http://www.writingforums.com/thread...hallenge/page2?p=1966221&posted=1#post1966221


----------



## kilroy214 (Feb 16, 2016)

Dawn


----------



## kilroy214 (Feb 16, 2016)

Infitialis Navitas


----------



## kilroy214 (Feb 16, 2016)

Musiques Nocturnes


----------



## kilroy214 (Feb 16, 2016)

Fighting Back


----------

